
FlexBox Playground - JepZ
http://the-echoplex.net/flexyboxes/
======
darekkay
I've built a flexbox cheat sheet [0] because I used to look up some properties
quite often.

[0] [https://darekkay.com/dev/flexbox-
cheatsheet.html](https://darekkay.com/dev/flexbox-cheatsheet.html)

~~~
JepZ
Yeah man, finally a usable Flexbox cheat sheet :D

------
otras
This reminds me of one of my favorite Flexbox tutorials, Flexbox Froggy:
[http://flexboxfroggy.com/](http://flexboxfroggy.com/)

~~~
JepZ
Yeah, like that game too, but I still find it hard to remember the attribute
to effect relation and I think to play around with the attributes the
playground is better suited.

~~~
newfoundglory
I've been going through this flexbox zombie game, can't say yet how much it
will stick but it seems like a good amount of repetition -
[https://geddski.teachable.com/p/flexbox-
zombies](https://geddski.teachable.com/p/flexbox-zombies)

------
ericwood
I really like this, but I wish it wouldn't create a history entry for every
single parameter that gets changed. Modifying the URL in place is totally
sufficient (and I think it's great that you can link directly to results).

------
WhitneyLand
I think it’s a terrible playground.

Of course I must say I don’t wish any disprespect to pete_b. Efforts like
these always appreciated, and it does have value, at minimum allowing others
to learn and evolve from it.

It could just be so much more intuitive to illuminate the most important
flexbox levers and more effective as a productivity tool to quick prototype
results for use in other code.

~~~
RobertRoberts
IIRC, this has been up for a very long time, and was one of the first real
Flexbox demos online. So, its likely been abandoned by the dev (for
updating/improvement purposes), and left as-is for posterity.

The first time I played with flexbox, I needed something, anything, to show me
how it worked, and this saved me the time of making the same thing by hand. It
was a great learning tool.

I found a few of these demo sites for flexbox, and I'd hit them when I was
trying to figure out a new property or method. Then after awhile, I didn't
need them anymore. So I wouldn't ever expect it to be anything more than a
teaching tool, not a dev tool.

------
supermatt
Toggled display from flex, to inline-flex and back to flex and it displays
differently. Don't think its working as expected.

------
pendar747
I don't understand why is there a need for loading delay when a style property
is changed. Applying CSS styles to a html element should take effect almost
instantly.

------
contingencies
Urgh. No statement of problem or solution, requests investment of time,
apparently has bugs on safari (stuff appears outside of main box area).

~~~
soperj
That's on safari, not the programmer.

